# "A Bridge To Bach"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A Bridge To Bach
Andrew Rangell, pianist
Music of Sweelinck, Gibbons, Tomkins, Tisdall, Farnaby, Froberger, Beethoven, Bach.
Bridge Records CD, Bridge 9216

http://www.amazon.com/Bridge-Bach-A...e=UTF8&qid=1381254898&sr=1-6&keywords=Rangell

Much of Andrew Rangell's career has been spent in academia, from taking a doctorate at Julliard under Beveridge Webster to a Professorship at Dartmouth University. He has also had an extensive 'exposure' in concert performances and recordings. He seems to like 'purpose' recitals, the pieces connected by shared attributes to form a theme. This collection is one of those. I suspected that "bridge" was an allusion to the record company, but Rangell's notes don't admit it, and in fact make a reasonable case for the across-time connections. Some of the pieces by different composers are played in sequence based on their relationships. For instance the Froberger Ricercare VI (C#) precedes a transcription of the fuga from Beethoven's Op. 131 quartet.

I'm pretty sure that Rangell 'takes liberties' in playing this music, but if so they work; The music is enchanting, or at least I was as enchanted as I'm likely to get.

I obtained my copy of the CD from Berkshire at a bargain price, but the link above shows that it is readily available, and the music is also available in mp3 format.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

I, too, thoroughly enjoy that CD. The Fugue from Beethoven's Op. 131 is especially enchanting. I also like his Beethoven late sonatas and Bach's Goldberg Variations.


----------

